# Block coolant drain plug thread cleanup



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I removed the coolant drain plugs from both sides of the block while doing some work on my 350. There is a some rust on the plugs, but they came out relatively easily. The threads on the plug and in the block are not in bad shape. 

Any suggestions for cleaning up the threads or to coat the threads before reinstalling them?

Thanks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would use some teflon tape on the threads.


----------



## xthoms (May 22, 2016)

Good suggestion with the teflon tape.


----------

